# A better snell knot for fluorocarbon



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

I had been using a Uni snell for bottom fishing until I had a knot failure complete with the whole curly q of the knot. I tied a few more uni snells at home and realized that the knot was very easy to loosen by either pushing on the tag or main line. Another problem with the uni is that the tag end sticks out perpendicular to the hook when tied. 
I started a search for a snell that would cinch better on the hook and tested with 50# Ande fluoro and an Owner 8/0 5379. 
I found a few sites that acknowledged the inherent problems with snells / flouro and some that recommended finishing snells with a drop of super glue. In my mind, a knot that needs to be set with glue is not a good knot.
This one; 
http://www.reelreports.com/video-watch.php?v=HBC678f85qg 
from Paul's fishing kites seemed promising but as stated, will not work well with a large diameter eye like my Owners.
I then stumbled upon this one: 



This knot cinched the best of the four including the power and common snell that I experimented with and is very simple to tie.
Totally unscientific testing and no break testing of the leaders / knots.
Cheers,


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

I think both of those videos are bassacwards... but thats just my .02

I have never had a snell fail.

Try this one

http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

The easy snell in the second video cinched better with heavy fluorocarbon; to each his own I guess.
bassacwards? do tell.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*This one has never failed me*

Devlin with Reel Peace showed me this one. It has never failed.:brew:

http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*Oops*

Yeah, what snake said. Sorry it is past my bed time.

You can also put your line in the same direction loop it around the shank and out through the eye the same way then crimp it if you are using 100# plus florocarbon that is harder to snell.


----------

